# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  usunięcie blizny cena

## Ala

Witam,

W podstawówce miałam mały wypadek, tzn upadłam na chodnik i rozwaliłam sobie dość mocno kolano. To było jakieś 10 lat temu. Została mi blizna na kolanie i widać jakby trochę piasku zostało. Wstydzę się chodzić w spódnicach, ogólnie pokazać kolano, dlatego chciałabym się tego pozbyć. 
Czy ktos z Was orientuje się, czy jest możliwość usunięcia tej blizny i tego piasku w środku? Jak ( orientacyjnie) byłaby cena takiej operacji?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam
Ala

----------


## focus9

Usuwanie takich blizn zazwyczaj liczone jest od 1 cm 2. W zależności od wielkości ceny się wahają. Najlepiej wystukaj w goglach kliniki chirurgi plastycznej tam ci dadzą szczegółowe informacje. Pewnie będzie potrzebny kontakt z lekarzem który oceni bliznę i wtedy ci poda orientacyjny koszt.

----------

